# A Krenov meathod building a traditionally styled wooden jack plane



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

I found this young man on youtube. In this series of videos he build a traditionally styled wooden jack plane using a Krenov type lamination method. There are 9 videos. A couple have a bit of lighting issues. But its well worth watching if you love wooden planes.















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGGFrH90PA&context=C30a2456ADOEgsToPDskKpxrLbAxQ0X8TkRPnm8lR3&safetymode=true&persistsafetymode=1&safe=active





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3c0Pj5FvQ&context=C31cf048ADOEgsToPDskKIZ9h0a1hpbfEF43oeIbso&safetymode=true&persistsafetymode=1&safe=active


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow, what a great find! I'm definitely bookmarking this for later. Having all these steps explained and illustrated in such detail is invaluable. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you Brian. Some of the terminology was new to me. What gets me is he approaches it with simplicity.


----------

